# Tagalog: Ikaw ay kaya uri



## Jowtiger

Hi again everyone

I think I have this one understood, my try is

You are so kind
*ikaw ay kaya uri* Do I have this right?

and also could someone translate this into Tagalog please?

It will be my honor when we meet!

Maraming salamat po.


John


----------



## niernier

You can say "Napakabait mo"

bait is a root adjective which means kind. If you are told, "Mabait ka", it means "You are kind."

 To transform an adjective into its superlative form, the prefix to use is napaka-. So the phrase, "Napakabait mo", means "You are very kind". Another way of saying this is by reduplicating the adjective. Thus "Ang bait bait mo" also means "You are very kind"

kaya uri does not make sense. If you were to use a dictionary and do the translation literally, the resulting phrase could be kaya uri. Kaya can mean "so", a connector denoting cause and effect. Uri also means 'kind' as in what kind/type of something.


----------



## Jowtiger

Salamat po niernier, Ang bait bait mo!

Your break down on how to change the adj into the superlative form helps me alot.

Thanks again!


----------



## DotterKat

I agree with niernier.
In addition, could you have misread "*Ikaw ay napakabuti*"? This would also mean "You are so kind", but _Napakabait mo, ang bait bait mo, ang bait mo talaga, mabait ka _all sound more natural than "Ikaw ay napakabuti".

>>>>>>

*It will be my honor when we meet*.

Isang karangalan para sa akin kapag tayo'y magkatagpo.

(It sounds a bit formal for my taste, but that is a correct translation of your original English text.)


----------



## Jowtiger

Magandang gabi DotterKat!

Paumanhin for the slow reply! It's funny you mentioned that Isang karangalan para sa akin kapag tayo'y magkatagpo seems a bit formal, I agree that it does sound a bit corny and decided not to say that 

Ingat!

John


----------

